# Aqua-Vu Showdown or Vexilar



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

Christmas is coming and I like the aqua-vu's new flasher. I like the vertical reading, but I have heard good things about vex and marcum. What does anyone else think??? I like the price of the aqua-vu but I guess I really would like to hear from someone that has used one.


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

I too was thinking about buying an aqua-vu vpg last year but ended up getting a marcum flasher. I've heard that when its cold out the liquid crystals can freeze up and slow down the pixels, even when the heater is on. If your fishing in a shanty it probally wouldnt be a problem. If it were me I would spend the extra money and get a marcum or vexilar flasher imho.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

lots of problems. buy a vex or marcum.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I personally like the Marcum's.


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We all like big screen tv's
Why would you want to watch something so small ?
And the heated thing who cares,if its that cold & 
dark (with the light on) you will have to have the thing
in your face to see it. Don't mean to slam the VPG.
Save your money & get a Vex. You wont, be sorry.
PS... I did field test the VPG,yes it is a nice little unit
but it needs to be Wide Screen for better veiwing.


----------



## perchinatorx (Dec 1, 2006)

lowrance x67 absolutly love it no delay and extremely accurate


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i like my vex (fl-18 ultra)


----------



## Ara (Sep 10, 2005)

I like my Marcum LX5... that does not mean that you will... Here is some good advice, find someone who has a flasher and fish with them for a day, find someone with a VPG fish with them for a day, find someone with a x67 fish with them for a day and then you decide what to spend your hard earned money on. If you don't know someone with one then ask one of the guys here on the site who swear by their gear to show you it in action. No offense but this has to be the 10,000th thread about sonar and it is the same thing as asking who makes a better truck? Everyone has their own opinion and that is based on what they have used and what they are comfortable using. Remember in the end it is you that has to use it.
My $.02


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I have a VPG. Used it all of last year with no problems. Didn't have any issues seeing the screen. It was plenty sensitive and I didn't notice any "delay". There was a software update for last years model and you sent in your unit and they did the update to fix some of the glitches (but I didn't notice the glitches). I haven't had it out yet this year to see if there is a difference. Last year right around the first of the year they had a $20 or $25 rebate on the VPG too. I like the screen instead of the round. But that's just me, just like everyone else on here, we're just giving opinions.

If money was no object, I'd probably get a Lowrance with the GPS and the kit to put it in the boat too.


----------



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ya money is kinda of an issue, I dont wanna hurt my girlfriend with the price of a $400 flasher. I like the verticla screen on the VPG anywyas and figured it seemed nice enough to try out. My friends have vex's and marcums, and love them, but they paid an arm and a leg. I understand it's nice to see in color when the fish is on your bait, but I would be more than happy to jsut know if fish are there and just how deep my bait is compared to them.... Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

perchinatorx said:


> lowrance x67 absolutly love it no delay and extremely accurate


Second that! I remember talking to a guy who went out to the lake fenton outing who had all kinds of problems with his VPG.


----------



## cp_will (Nov 15, 2005)

I had a VPG last year, and it is decent except when it comes to interference from Vexilar's. Even 50 or 75 feet away I had major interference. Other that that I thought it worked well. I've had a Vexilar and now I have a Lowrance X-67 Ice. I think I might get another Vexilar.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

I bought a VEX Fl-8 pro pack new in box @ GndMtn for $270


1. No COLOR!!!

2. Length of water column representation is longer on a flasher, so when you wiggle your jig, it moves a greater distance on flasher than a VPG. Technically the VPG has a greater resolution (720 vs 525), but I think the length around the flasher is longer than the VPG's graph is tall.

3. DURABILITY - Don't tell me that cheap LCD junk (esp naturevision stuff for $220) is more durable than a vex or marcum.


----------

